# Information on Vintage Compounds



## Tyler007 (Dec 8, 2013)

I am wanting to buy a compound bow but have a budget of $130-140ish so the only possible way I can get a compound bow within that budget is of course getting an old used bow. I see a lot on ebay from Bear Whitetail to Martin Warthog, but no nothing of the qualities and personalities of these bows. I was hoping that by joining this forum some of yall can tell me a good beginners bow on ebay thats vintage or just old enough where the price be affordable. I am 140ish lbs at 5'11" so want something that is not so hard to hold at full draw, something with a larger letoff. Ain't sure if I said that right since I am new to this but I am assuming if yall know what I mean.

Thanks, I appreciate any help or advice!

Tyler


----------



## Cold Weather (Dec 17, 2008)

Martin Warthog is an old bow built on a wooden riser-the Bear Whitetail bows date from 1976. all these bows dont have the let off available today. seriously I wouldnt bother-save some more-take a look at the Mission line from Mathews..


----------



## eaglecaps (Nov 4, 2009)

Look for an older Hoyt like a Raptor from the 1990's or a Reflex. Solid bow, great for a beginner.


----------



## Ogredude43 (Jun 11, 2006)

Are you looking for a bow for target, hunting or both? I agree with Eaglecaps, hard to go wrong with Hoyt. Given your budgetary restraints, older pearson, XI, martin( some of their recent bows can be bought at very attractive prices) would also get you started reasonably. Figure out what you are going to use it most for and that should help weed out some of the choices for you.


----------

